# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم CS-TooL Dongle تحديثات :  CS-Tool Ver 1.59 & S Module 1.37 Qcom Repair Imei & VIVO Oppo MTK Flashing ....

## mohamed73

*CS-Tool 1.59 & S Module 1.37* Qcom Repair Imei & VIVO Oppo MTK Flashing ....  *Qualcomm:* *1. Imei Repair in Diag mode
  2. Added Manual Pickup loader Option
  3. Added loaders for Generic/Signed for Vivo,oppo,Alcatel,Asus, Xiaomi, ZUK, Lenovo*  *MTK:* *1. New EMI settings added For MT6737t
  2  Xiaomi MT6795 Emi settings fixed
  3. Auto set EMI improved
  4. Added new boot for vivo/oppo SecurePhone
  5. MT6737t scatter file improved
  6. Meta2 mode added For IMEI/Meid repair in some secure phone, Connect in BROM mode(hold boot key)
  7. Meizu E2 added
  8. letv boot bug fixed  
Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Always yours
CS-Tool Team*

----------


## Zbarhoumi

شكرا على المجهود

----------


## daouidz

merci boucoup

----------

